# deciding on what model



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

a month ago I bought a glock 23. now i want a 45 too. cant deside whether. I want a glock ACP 45, spring field XD 45 ACP, S&W M&P 45 ACP. Id like to have a 13rnd or larger cap. I held an XD 45 compact. idk. I plan on buying one this weekend.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

guess i forgot the main point to this post. i like glocks but wouldnt mind one of these other two has anyone had troubles with em? some were i read the XD were jaming. other say they are great guns and are the 2nd best selling behind the glocks. what are your guys opinons?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the M&P 45. the first round I tried to fire failed but after that every one worked great, I love mine.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> I have the M&P 45. the first round I tried to fire failed but after that every one worked great, I love mine.


that doesnt sound good. this wepon would need to perform might be a backup weapon. in near future.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> I have the M&P 45. the first round I tried to fire failed but after that every one worked great, I love mine.


How many rounds have you fired through it since that first round?


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the XD45 Acp and have not had a single malfunction with roughly 1000 rounds. I could not be happier.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

sammy87 said:


> guess i forgot the main point to this post. i like glocks but wouldnt mind one of these other two has anyone had troubles with em? some were i read the XD were jaming. other say they are great guns and are the 2nd best selling behind the glocks. what are your guys opinons?


I used to have two XD's and never once had a problem with them. Usually when people complain about a polymer frame pistol jamming, it's user error (limp-wristing) and not the gun.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

sammy87 said:


> a month ago I bought a glock 23. now i want a 45 too. cant deside whether. I want a glock ACP 45, spring field XD 45 ACP, S&W M&P 45 ACP. Id like to have a 13rnd or larger cap. I held an XD 45 compact. idk. I plan on buying one this weekend.


I highly recommend the XD 45ACP.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm at close to 500 rounds in it now, dont know why the very first round failed to fire. but since then its worked great. I am shooting 220gn FMJ's from South Africa.


----------



## DubyaVeeU (Mar 20, 2009)

I just recently started my collection - shot many guns, including a couple of GLocks. Never got what all the fuss was about with them - especially after I shot an XD, XDm and M&P. I have the M&P in a 9mm and love it. I also have the XD in a 45 and love it too. Both shoot very well, with very manageable recoil. I didn't want to get a S&W since I already had one and was spreading around my purchases to expand my collection (got a Beretta 92, Sig 220, XD45, M&P 9, and S&W 39-2) - but it is a very likeable gun and has a slight edge over the XD. Remember though, I haven't shot the M&P in a 45. I think you'ds be very happy with either of those two choices.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i bought an XD45 ACP today at the gunshow i like it more than i thought i did. need a different holster tho. the one that they come with doesnt work well on my belt. too loose and my belt is pretty tight. might get a fobus like i got for my glock.


----------



## +TSUNAMI+ (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with akr! I recently shot my colleague's XD45 and it was great. Minimal recoil, accurate, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not real big on striker fired weapons but between an XD, Glock, and an M&P I'll take the Springfield. All three are excellent weapons. I just see the XD as a little better feel. But that's just me.

Like I said. All they all are quality weapons. The scale should tip on the feel in *YOUR* hand.


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'm not real big on striker fired weapons but between an XD, Glock, and an M&P I'll take the Springfield. All three are excellent weapons. I just see the XD as a little better feel. But that's just me.
> 
> Like I said. All they all are quality weapons. The scale should tip on the feel in *YOUR* hand.


If none feel bad in your hand, than the scale should tip to the one you shoot the best if you can borrow or rent first.
I have a XD9 & M&P9. Both feel good & shoot great.
IMHO XD, GLOCK, & M&P are the best choices out there, but from what I've read, they all tend to have less problems in 9MM.


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

sammy87 said:


> guess i forgot the main point to this post. i like glocks but wouldnt mind one of these other two has anyone had troubles with em? some were i read the XD were jaming. other say they are great guns and are the 2nd best selling behind the glocks. what are your guys opinons?


I've had an XD45 Service for a while and haven't had any ftf or fte problems in the 900 or so rounds I've shot. It does come with 13 round mags if you live in state that allows them. Really accurate an reliable - and a breeze to clean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

My friend recently bought a XD45 compact and has not had any problems with it


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Calsearcher said:


> I've had an XD45 Service for a while and haven't had any ftf or fte problems in the 900 or so rounds I've shot. It does come with 13 round mags if you live in state that allows them. Really accurate an reliable - and a breeze to clean.


That's one of the nicest things about my XD 40. It field strips so easy. lock it back, flip it up, slide it off. it just makes sense!


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

which ever gun fits your hand my friend


----------

